# Barsch und Felchen vom Ufer



## Angelsüchtiger (4. Februar 2004)

hallo zusammen!
kann mir jemand verraten, wo ich zurzeit vom ufer aus barsch oder felchen in einem schweizer gewässer erwischen kann? 

petri grüsse


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2004)

Willkommen an Board und viel Spass hier)
Beissen Felchen im Winter überhaupt??
Barsche dürften ja nicht so das Problem sein.


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (4. Februar 2004)

danke! die felchen beissen recht gut im winter, die barsche sind das grössere problem. da unsere seen sehr tief sind, ziehen sich die barsche auf 20-30 m tiefe zurück. die barsche in den kanälen ziehen sich ebenfalls in angrenzende seen zurück. 
wie du siehst, ist es doch relativ schwierig!


----------



## rob (4. Februar 2004)

willkommen an board angelsüchtiger!!!
viel spass hier#h


----------



## harley (4. Februar 2004)

war am letzten weekend auf dem brienzersee .... 1 felche auf 65m tiefe und erst noch zu klein.

zürisee und 4waldstättersee soll sich was tun vom ufer aus...

gruss 

harley


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (4. Februar 2004)

weisst du was genaueres zum zürichsee? hab schon gehört, dass dort eglis auch im winter vom ufer aus zu fangen seien.


----------



## harley (4. Februar 2004)

jepp, geh an der linken seeseite, wo die fähre ankommt. geh vor anbruch der dunkelheit, sonst sind die guten plätze belegt. allerdings brauchst du kleine köfis sonst geht nix. eine besonderheit gilt es zu beachten .... pro karte die gelöst wird darf mit einer rute geangelt werden. d.h. 2 karten = 2 ruten

gruss harley


----------



## Barben Fischer (4. Februar 2004)

so war mir eben nen felchen zafpen kauffen..... nur mal ne frage; weis wer wie man mit diesen teils umgeht:q


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (5. Februar 2004)

ja! du montierst einen schnurstopper auf der hauptschnur, damit die hegene auch in der gewünschten tiefe schwebt. beim biss kippt der zapfen um, weil die felchen nach dem anbiss zur oberfläche schwimmen. wo willst du den einsetzen? Bielersee, Thunersee oder Brienzersee?


----------



## Barben Fischer (5. Februar 2004)

thunersee! ich wohne beinahe an der schiffländte von hünibach! dort hat es sie ja....
Nur weis ich eben nich genau wie tief es dort drausen ist...


----------



## Barben Fischer (5. Februar 2004)

´weis wer wo ich eine karte mit tiefenangaben finde? sonst bin ich zimlich blöd drann...könnte flach rausgehen aber ich glaub ist recht tief


----------



## Angelsüchtiger (6. Februar 2004)

ich war gestern beim bernhard, dort gibt es eine gewässerkarte vom bieler-, brienzer- und thunersee!


----------



## Barben Fischer (6. Februar 2004)

ja? toll! ist eh wieder an der zeit ein paar kleinigkeiten kaufen zu gehen....


----------



## basswalt (14. Februar 2004)

hallo zäme
Barbenfischer, du kannst eine schnur nehmen und alle meter mit
faden oder Knoten eine markierung. seekarte findest du sicher auch im net. oder informier dich wieviel schnur deine rolle bei einer umdrehung einzieht. biernenblei möglichst schwer montieren. dies auf grund lassen und beim einziehen kurbelumdrehungen zählen. petri heil wünscht dir


----------

